# Thermanpen Open Box Sale $69 each



## ptolemy (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/splashproof_thermapen_open_box_sale_2013.html

+ shipping.


----------



## compaddict (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2013)

Man, I really want another one just to leave up at my grandfather's house where I do a lot of cooking with him and my boss. Gonna have to kick this one over...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 18, 2013)

I picked up one in last years sale thanks to the folks here. I rate it as a must have in the kitchen / grill.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh yeah and if you get the Silicone boot (which I will neither recommend or dissuade a person from getting) whatever color you choose becomes somewhat irrelevant.

I also picked up an ear thermometer from them dirt cheap last year too which was a super bargain.


----------



## SameGuy (Jan 18, 2013)

$5.99 FedEx Ground, so, pretty cheap overall!

I'd get mine this week, but I have a bunch of $10 loyalty rewards gift cards from King Arthur and I like supporting them, which means I'll get mine there.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 18, 2013)

DONE! 1 for my mom in purple. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jan 18, 2013)

Just ordered one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## K9drivr (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm sorely tempted by the little keychain model for $10.50.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jan 19, 2013)

Grabbed one, thanks for the heads up, amazon doesn't ship these to Canada for some reason. Thanks!


----------



## The hekler (Jan 19, 2013)

I've never used a thermometer when cooking, just haven't ever needs to, I'm a single, home cook with a single induction burner and a microwave. I know these are considered the best but do I need one? Obviously with a single induction burner I can't do roasts, and I rarely make a steak ( when I do I go by how it feels, how long I think it should cook, and how hungry I am) I haven't had any problems so far. So my question is do I need one? This is the second such same I've seen, let the first one go, but what do you experienced guys use it for and should I get one?


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 19, 2013)

i use my thermometers usually with ovens but i also use it for deep frying and large hunks of meat on the fryer.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 19, 2013)

Accuracy below, bored and had everything handy

PolySci -Temperature Stability: ±0.1°F (0.06°C)

Thermapen - ±0.7°F (±0.4°C) Although when I do readings on boiling water and ice slurry I usually get 0.2 degrees F accuarcy

Enjoy 

View attachment 12697


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 19, 2013)

If you want your pork perfect you need a thermapen.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2013)

I got one of these in the sale last year. I was surprised by how much use I ended up getting out of it, definitely worth having one around.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got the email for the summer sale $74 each. Went up $5 this round and very limited colors.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 13, 2013)

hopefully there'll be another sale by the end of the year. if only i didn't need a new hard drive i'd have jumped on this already. woulda bought two.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 14, 2013)

I got one of these on ebay for £15 a couple of weeks ago. I didn't think about it before, but it's kinda annoying that Thermapens are technically right-handed, using them as a lefty is a pain in the ass


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 14, 2013)

That reminds me, I have to unsubscribe to their constant e-mail spam. Don't know why I didn't think of that a year ago?


----------

